# similitude in taiji



## ggg214 (May 3, 2008)

i know there is a traddition to use similitude in explaining CMA. some are so great to give learners an easy way to grab the heart of CMA. especially for CIMA, many requirements are internal, hard to be judged by postures, so it's more important for simulitude in training.

if you have some and like to share with us, please reply!

there is one i can remember:

xu ling ding jin&#65288;&#34394;&#39046;&#39030;&#21170;&#65289;
it's like a clothes hanging in the wall. imagine yourself as a clothes. the collar of the clothes as your back of neck, which is hung by a hook a little higher than your neck. other parts of your body naturally fall down. this feeling tells us exact way of reaching this requirement.

looking forward to yours!


----------

